# Những sai lầm dễ mắc khi chọn đèn ngủ trang trí



## gomsubaokhanh (11/3/22)

Nếu phòng khách là không gian đại diện và quan trọng nhất của cả gia đình, phòng ngủ lại là chốn riêng tư được ưu ái của mỗi cá nhân. Một phòng ngủ đẹp không thể thiếu chiếc đèn ngủ trang trí độc đáo.

Việc chọn đèn ngủ trang trí phòng sao cho đẹp, phù hợp với phong cách không gian, lại đem đến giấc ngủ sâu sẽ được giải đáp trong bài viết dưới đây.

Tại sao cần dùng đèn ngủ trang trí?

Phòng ngủ là không gian cá nhân mà ở đó mỗi người được sống thật với cảm xúc riêng của mình. Có thể nói, phòng ngủ một phần nuôi dưỡng và cất giữ tâm hồn. Phòng ngủ là nơi ta tìm về, nơi nghỉ ngơi của cơ thể và trí óc sau những mệt mỏi, áp lực của cuộc sống. Vì thế, căn phòng ngủ ấm áp, thoải mái, mang dấu ấn riêng của mình là điều ai cũng tâm huyết.

Để tạo ra được không gian ấy, ngoài thiết kế nội thất, thì nguồn sáng là giải pháp không thể thiếu. Những ánh sáng thứ cấp đến từ chiếc đèn ngủ trang trí phòng tạo nên một không gian thư giãn, nhẹ nhàng để tiến tới một giấc ngủ sâu và khỏe mạnh.




Đèn ngủ thường có cường độ sáng nhẹ, ánh sáng dịu nhẹ còn giúp đem tới vẻ đẹp lung linh cho phòng ngủ. Bên cạnh đó, chúng còn là điểm nhấn của cả căn phòng vào ban ngày nếu bạn biết cách lựa chọn một chiếc đèn phù hợp với không gian thiết kế.

Những sai lầm khi chọn đèn ngủ trang trí phòng?
Bên cạnh một chiếc đèn ngủ có hình thức đẹp, bạn cần lưu ý thêm những yếu tố có thể ảnh hưởng đến trải nghiệm sử dụng và sức khỏe sau đây:

Màu sắc đèn ngủ trang trí phòng

Theo nhiều nghiên cứu khoa học, chọn màu đèn ngủ không hợp lý về lâu dài sẽ ảnh hưởng xấu đến thị giác, sức khỏe tinh thần của người sử dụng. Màu sắc thích hợp nhất cho đèn ngủ là những màu có dải quang phổ ấm như vàng hoặc vàng cảm. Màu đỏ cũng nằm trong dải này nhưng theo khảo sát, chúng ảnh hưởng không tốt đến thời lượng và chất lượng của giấc ngủ.

Thiết kế và chất liệu đèn ngủ trang trí phòng

Về chất liệu, hiện nay, thị trường đèn ngủ có đa dạng chất liệu như nhựa, kim loại, giấy hay gốm sứ, đá… Bạn nên lựa chọn những chất liệu an toàn, phù hợp với nhu cầu và điều kiện sử dụng để tuổi thọ đèn lâu nhất.

Về thiết kế đèn, sự động nhất giữa đèn ngủ và phong cách kiến trúc tổng thể của cả phòng ngủ sẽ đem đến vẻ cân đối, hài hòa. Bạn cũng không nên lựa chọn đèn ngủ có hình dáng kì dị bởi chúng có thể mang đến nguồn năng lượng tiêu cực cho phòng ngủ.

Xem thêm: Bí kíp chọn đèn ngủ trang trí đẹp mang đến giấc ngủ sâu


----------

